

Prototype for a Server-less Internet of the Future - cdvonstinkpot
http://gigaom.com/2013/10/30/eu-researchers-create-prototype-for-a-server-free-future-internet/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OmMalik+%28GigaOM%3A+Tech%29

======
bandy
Followed by Breadless Sandwiches of the Future?

